# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Behandlungsmöglichkeiten nach OP

## Sylvia

Hallo zusammen

Vielleicht hat Jemand von euch einen guten Rat.
Mein Vater (67) wurde heute nach OP (Prostatakrazinom pT3 pN1 M0 R0 Gleason 3+4=7; PSA war 3,3) im Bundeswehrkrankenhaus in Ulm entlassen.
Der Tumor war wohl innerhalb der Prostata ("Tumorausläufer reichten bis an den chirurgischen Resektionsrand, ohne selbst randbildend zu sein").
Bei OP wurden, wohl standardmäßig, 2 Lymphzellenstränge (à je 4 Stck) entnommen. Die sofortige Untersuchung derer war tumorfrei. 
Im aufgearbeiteten Restmaterial zeigte sich jedoch nun (diese Info bekam er vorgestern) ein weiterer Lymphknoten mit "fokaler, teils auch extranodulörer Infitration durch ein Adenokarzinom, passend zu einer Metastase eines Prostatakarzinoms (iliacale LK links)".

Ihm wurde eine Hormonbehandlung vorgeschlagen. Alternativ abwarten und regelmäßige PSA-Wert-Kontrolle. Die Hormonbehandlung sieht der Arzt derzeit eher als eine Art Prophylaxe.
Wir hatten mit den Ärzten vereinbart, mit der Hormonbehandlung abzuwarten und es vorab mit einer alternativen Therapie zu versuchen. Selbstverständlich bei regelmäßiger PSA-Kontrolle. Der Wert wurde heute nochmals getestet, liegt aber noch nicht vor. Letzter PSA-Wert lag vor ein paar Tagen bei 0,xx (der Arzt, mit dem wir gestern noch ein Gespräch führten, hatte den Wert nicht exakt im Kopf. Er kam gestern extra wegen des Gesprächs ins KKH, hatte eigentlich Urlaub).

Morgen haben wir einen Termin bei meiner (guten!) Heilpraktikerin zur Blutabnahme.

Wer hat evtl. Erfahrungen mit entsprechenden Behandlungsmöglichkeiten?
Oder käme für Euch eine sofortige Hormontherapie in Frage?

Danke schonmal!

Sylvia

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Sylvia,

das ist wohl mehr eine "Mentalitätsfrage" als eine medizinische.

Schau Dir mal mein Profil an. Ich war in einer ähnlichen Lage und habe seit 8 Jahren mit einer sofortigen Therapie (Hormonblockade und adjuvante Bestrahlung) den Prostatakrebs im Griff bzw. er verhält sich ruhig. Allerings war ich damals erst 58 Jahre alt.

Mein Mitstreiter Paul in der SHG hat in einer ähnlichen Lage, allerdings jedoch ohne Lymphknotenbefall und ohne posititve 
Schnittränder, aber mit einem Gleason 8 (!) abgewartet und sein PSA blieb auch seit 7 Jahren auch unter der Nachweisgrenze. 

Bei sofortiger Nachfolgetherapie geht Dein Vater auf Nummer sicher, verschießt aber Munition, die er vielleicht später dringender gebrauchen könnte.

In Anbetracht des Alters Deines Vaters könnte er auch "Abwarten und Beobachten" und mit eine Therapie erst beginnen, wenn sich ein PSA-Rezidiv zeigt, was aber nicht sein muss.

Beim Einsatzh von alternativen Therapien habe ich so meine Zweifel. Ich persönlich kenne keine, die beim Prostatakrebs wirkt.

Wobei ich nichts gegen ein gesundes und Ernährungsbewußtes Leben gesagt haben möchte, "ein gesundes Leben" hat noch niemanden geschadet.

Hier mein Buchtipp dazug: "Essen fast wie gewohnt", Sternwaldverlag Freiburg, ISBN Nr. 978-39811708-1-8, Preis 18,80, das in Zusammenarbeit mit der Klinik für Tumorbiologie in Freiburg entstanden ist.

Herzliche Grüße

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Sylvia

Hallo Hansjörg

Danke für die Anwort.
Ja ich weiß, es ist eine schwierige Frage.
Über die Hormonbehandlungen gibt es eben auch ein Für und Wider.

Aktuell das gelesen:
http://www.aerztlichepraxis.de/artik...1191238806.htm

Danke für den Buchtipp, werde ich mal bestellen.

LG und weiterhin alles Gute,

Sylvia

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Sylvia,

nach allem was ich aus den Forumstexten an Erkenntnissen gewonnen habe, stimme ich Hansjörg Burger in vollem Umfang zu. Zunächst würde ich davon ausgehen, dass der Tumor beseitigt ist, selbst wenn in einem angrenzenden LK gestreut wurde.

Um eine bessere Einschätzung über die Aggressivität des Tumors zu erhalten, ist es möglich das entnommene Material einer DNA-Zytometrie zu unterziehen um ggf. (was keiner wünscht) bei einem erneuten Anstieg des PSA bessere Therapieansätze zu haben. (s. KISP - Texte - Nr.4)

Alles Gute für Deinen Vater
Gruß Heribert

----------


## Sylvia

Hallo Heribert

Danke für Deine nette Antwort.
Ich hoffe es so sehr, dass der Tumor beseitigt ist, mein Papa liegt mir sehr am Herzen.

Er war vorhin noch beim Hausarzt wegen Verbandsmitteln etc.
Als er zurückkam, war er völlig aufgelöst, weil der Hausarzt darauf drängte, sofort mit einer Hormontherapie zu beginnen. Homöopädie sei schwachsinnig, es helfe einfach nichts anderes ....
Ich hab ihn dann angerufen - auch bei mir dasselbe Thema.
Für ihn sei ziemlich klar, dass der Tumor schon in weiteren Lymphknoten gestreut hätte, der Tumor ja auch selbst schon nicht mehr innerhalb der Prostata war (??) und nur eine Hormonbehandlung sei die einzig wahre Behandlungsmöglichkeit. Es gäbe ja schließlich jede Menge Material dazu nachzulesen.
Zur Homöopädie kamen natürlich dieselben Aussagen wie er sie meinem Vater sagte.
Mein Vater solle sich innerhalb der nächsten Tage sofort beim Urologen melden.

Das mit der DNA-Zytometrie liest sich interessant. Das soll er mal seinem Urologen vorlegen (das ist übrigens der Arzt, der - neben einem zweiten - auch in der Urologie des Bundeswehrkrankenhauses operiert).

Ich werde dann Weiteres berichten ...

Alles Gute auch für Dich Heribert

Sylvia

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Sylvia,

jetzt muss ich mich nochmals kurz einmischen:

Mit der Aussage über die Hömopathie hat der Hausarzt vermutliche recht, damit behandelt m.E. man keinen Prostatakrebs erfolgreich.

Bei der Notwendigkeit über eine sofortige Hormontherapie soll sich Dein Vater doch mehr auf den Urologen verlassen, weil dieserrr mehr Ahnung vom PK hat und alle Umstände bei Deinem Vater berücksichtigen kann aus dem OP-Bericht und dem pathologischen Befund.

Im Übrigen - ich spreche aus Erfahrung - ist die Hormonblockade nicht so tragisch, wie sie Dein Vater offensichtlich empfindet. Zumal man sie unterbrechen kann, wenn die Werte es zulassen, oder wie ich nach 11 Monaten generell beenden.

Die DNA-Zytometrie wird für mein Dafürhalten in diesem Forum überschätzt. 

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## Sylvia

Hallo Hansjörg

Die Homöopädie wollen wir nur in der ersten Zeit (in der "wait and see"-Zeit) machen.
Wenn sie nicht anschlägt bzw. sich ein PSA-Rezidiv zeigt, wird natürlich auch über eine Hormontherapie nachgedacht.

Der Urologe, der die Erstuntersuchung & Biopsie gemacht hat operiert wie gesagt auch beim Bundeswehrkrankenhaus in der Urologie. Ich glaube kaum, dass er ihm dann was viel anderes erzählt wie der zweite Arzt vom BWK gestern.

Vielen Dank nochmals!!

LG, Sylvia

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hansjörg



> Die DNA-Zytometrie wird für mein Dafürhalten in diesem Forum überschätzt.


Diese Antwort ist ein wenig Platt geraten. - Wenn Du dazu Gründe vorbringen könntest, würde ich sie und sicher andere in diesem Forum, gerne mit Dir diskutieren.
Der entscheidende Vorteil einer biochemischen Analyse der Tumorzellen ist die Klärung ob die Zellen überhaupt noch oder in welchem Umfang sie auf eine Antiandrogene Therapie ansprechen können. Ob eine intermittierende oder eine durchgehende Hormonblockade sinnvoll ist. Darüber sagen der Gleason Score und auch eine Infiltration in Nachbargewebe überhaupt nichts aus.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## LudwigS

> Ob eine intermittierende oder eine durchgehende Hormonblockade sinnvoll ist. Darüber sagen der Gleason Score und auch eine Infiltration in Nachbargewebe überhaupt nichts aus.


1. Aus unserem Forumextrakt - Prof Böcking:

_Das zytologische Malignitätsgrading  ist prognostisch relevant und eng mit dem histologischen korreliert.
_
2. Wenn man z.B. peridi- und peritetraploide Zellen in Biopsien oder anderen stichprobenartigen Proben vorfindet, weiss man nach OP trotzdem nicht, was sich genau in befallenen verbliebenen LK's befindet.

Wann bei welchen zytometrischen Gegebenheiten eine intermittierende und wann eine durchgehende HB sinnvoll ist würde mich mal interessieren.

Gelesen habe ich darüber bisher noch nichts.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Sylvia,

ich kann dir nur Zustimmen und erst euren HP befragen. Ferner würde ich erst mal den PSA beobachten, ob nur der eine befallene LK PSA Produziert, oder noch mehr, was anzunehmen ist, warum soll es nur einer sein. Die ach so gefährdeten Wächterlk. sind ja weg. Ich muss immer auf meinen Freund hinweisen, bei dem 20 LK entnommen wurden o.B. Der 21. war befallen. Ich freue moch auch an allen meinen befallenen LK, sie scheinen zu funktionieren. Auch da war die OP nicht ausreiched. Auch ist die Frage erst später zu beantworten, ob noch Prostata bzw. Krebsmaterial in der Loge verblieben ist. Bei der HB gleich, weiss man gar nichts, weil dadurch der PSA unten gehalten wird, das wollen die Ärzte. Wenn der PSA dann erst nach der HB steigt, hat man halt Pech gehabt.                           Was wollt ihr alternativ machen, ich mache gerade eine Hochdosis Vit. C 30 gr/Infusion, zur aktivierung des Immunsystems. Auch wäre zu überlegen rechtzeitig den Immunstatus festzustellen. Fragt euren HP, was er machen will? Ich selber, mit sehr weitem PK-Fortschritt, mache außer LHRH momentan nichts schulmedizienisches, doch ich vergesse es immer, natürlich auch Zometa, das ist bei mir notwendig.

Viel Erfolg Hans

----------


## Sylvia

Hallo Hans

Wir haben heute Termin bei der HP zur Blutabnahme. Laborwerte liegen dann in 2 - 3 Tagen vor. Danach kann ich Dir Näheres berichten.
Ich weiß zumindest, dass sie ein Mittel aus England einsetzen wird (neben anderen Sachen, die sich natürlich nach den Laborwerten richten), das bei Tumoren schon sehr erfolgreich war. Ist erst seit letztem Jahr auf dem Markt.
Außerdem kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass sie zu den wirklich guten HP gehört.

Ich weiß, dass man HP meist recht skeptisch gegenübersteht, erst recht bei Krebs und Konsorten. Man sollte die Homöopädie trotzdem nicht verachten, denn sie setzt - im Gegensatz zur Schulmedizin - bei der Heilung (der Ursache) an. Begleitend zur Schulmedizin würde ich diese sowieso niemals missen möchten.

Da mein Papa vor 4 Jahren einen Schlaganfall hatte (alles gut überstanden), heute aber nach Markumar ASS300 als Blutverdünner und wegen Vorhofflimmern und Bluthochdruck noch weitere Medikamente einnimmt, wollten wir nicht SOFORT an die Hormontherapie gehen. 
Er ist sportlich sehr aktiv. Und es gibt für ihn nichts Schlimmeres, als wenn seine Lebensqualität leidet und er nur rumsitzen muss, ihm die Ärzte jegliche Aktivität verbieten. 

Ich hoffe, er hat mal Glück in seinem Leben (die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt), denn das hätte er - ohne jetzt auf weitere seiner Schicksalsschläge eingehen zu wollen - tatsächlich mal verdient.

Man hat übrigens vor OP (nach Biopsie) noch eine Skelettuntersuchung gemacht, die ohne Befund war.

Bis denne, LG
Sylvia

----------


## BurgerH

> Hallo Hansjörg
> 
> Diese Antwort ist ein wenig Platt geraten. - Wenn Du dazu Gründe vorbringen könntest, würde ich sie und sicher andere in diesem Forum, gerne mit Dir disskutieren.
> Der entscheidende Vorteil einer biochemischen Analyse der Tumorzellen ist die Klärung ob die Zellen überhaupt noch oder in welchem Umfang sie auf eine Antiandrogene Therapie ansprechen können. Ob eine intermittierende oder eine durchgehende Hormonblockade sinnvoll ist. Darüber sagen der Gleason Score und auch eine Infiltration in Nachbargewebe überhaupt nichts aus.
> 
> Gruß Heribert


Hallo Heribert,

hier befinde ich mich mit meiner Meinung in "guter" Gesellschaft. Die hier im Forum geschätzen Herren Dr. Eichhorn und Prof. Bonkhoff äußern sich ähnlich.

Zitat von Prof. Bonkhoff:

"Ob ein Prostatakarzinom auf eine Androgenentzugstherapie anspricht oder nicht, hängt letztlich davon ab, ob innerhalb eines Jahres der PSA-Nadir von 0,05 mg/ml erreicht wird oder nicht. Dagegen sind Verlaufskontrollen die an Hand von sukzessiven DNA-Bestimmungen am aspoirierten Material den Therapieerfolg zu ermitteln versuchen, im Zeitalter der modernen PSA-Diagnostik obsolet."

aus einem Beitrag im BPS-Magazin.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hansjörg



> Zitat von Prof. Bonkhoff:
> "Ob ein Prostatakarzinom auf eine Androgenentzugstherapie anspricht oder nicht, hängt letztlich davon ab, ob innerhalb eines Jahres der PSA-Nadir von 0,05 mg/ml erreicht wird oder nicht. Dagegen sind Verlaufskontrollen die an Hand von sukzessiven DNA-Bestimmungen am aspoirierten Material den Therapieerfolg zu ermitteln versuchen, im Zeitalter der modernen PSA-Diagnostik obsolet."


Genau das ist doch das Problem. Es gibt keine Selektion. Das ist eine Entweder/Oder-Therapie. Wenn nach 6 - 12 Monaten der PSA-Nadir erreicht ist, war die Behandlung erfolgreich. Steigt das PSA bereits nach 4 Monaten oder fällt es überhaupt nicht, wird dann erst die richtige Therapie eingeleitet? Das ist beim aggressiven Tumor eine gewagtere Vorgehensweise. Es geht also nicht um Verlaufskontrollen sondern um Ausgangswerte. Wohlgemerkt, wir sprechen immer noch vom PCa der bereits die Kapsel verlassen hat!

Heribert

----------


## jacobus

Hallo Sylvia,

ich wünsche dir und deinem Vater Alles Gute.
Sei aber nicht abergläubisch und denke immer daran bitte, dass der Prostatakrebs 
sich von einem Hormon erneren muss " TESTOSTERON" und man muß es unterdrücken.

Kanst auch meinen Beitrag im Forum lesen unter Neues Thema !

Herzliche Grüße

jacobus

----------


## Sylvia

Guten Morgen Jacobus

Ja, wird natürlich berücksichtigt. Deinen interessanten Beitrag habe ich gelesen.

Auch den über Amanita phalloides neben der von Heribert veröffentlichten E-mail an Dr. I. Riede, den ich ebenfalls sehr interessant finde. Das werde ich ebenfalls mit meiner HP besprechen.

Über RKIP, Raf kinase inhibitor protein, ist in diesen Forum bisher nichts zu finden, weiß Jemand mehr dazu?
Die aktuellsten Artikel sind meist englisch verfasst.

http://www.innovations-report.de/htm...cht-19303.html

http://www.andrologen.info/andros/ne...tikel_rkip.php

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/en...t=AbstractPlus


LG, Sylvia

----------


## BurgerH

> Hallo Hansjörg
> 
> Genau das ist doch das Problem. Es gibt keine Selektion. Das ist eine Entweder/Oder-Therapie. Wenn nach 6 - 12 Monaten der PSA-Nadir erreicht ist, war die Behandlung erfolgreich. Steigt das PSA bereits nach 4 Monaten oder fällt es überhaupt nicht, wird dann erst die richtige Therapie eingeleitet? Das ist beim aggressiven Tumor eine gewagtere Vorgehensweise. Es geht also nicht um Verlaufskontrollen sondern um Ausgangswerte. Wohlgemerkt, wir sprechen immer noch vom PCa der bereits die Kapsel verlassen hat!
> 
> Heribert


Hallo Heribert, 

ist dies nicht eine rein theoretische Diskussion?

Welche Therapien stehen Dir, außer der Hormonblockade, bei einem fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs überhaupt noch zur Verfügung?

Und diese Therapie auf Grund einer wissenschaltich auf wackeligen Beinen stehenden DNA-Zytometrie-Aussage nicht zu machen, halte ich für riskant.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hansjörg



> ist dies nicht eine rein theoretische Diskussion?


Was wir hier disskutieren, ist grundsätzlich Theorie. Um unsere Gedanken von den vorgefassten Schemata des Uro/Onkologen in die Tat zu vollziehen, muss einer gefunden werden, der es umsetzt. Wenn wir uns hier auf die publizierten Richtlinien der DGU reduzieren lassen, haben wir den Sinn eines Selbsthilfeforums verfehlt.



> Welche Therapien stehen Dir, außer der Hormonblockade, bei einem fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebs überhaupt noch zur Verfügung?


Wie Du selbst aus eigener Erfahrung weißt, gibt es drei verschiedene Möglichkeiten und das noch mit unterschiedlichen Ansätzen, der Hormonblockade. Zudem wird bei schon anfänglicher Hormonresistenz über eine kombinierte Chemotherapie nachgedacht. Deshalb "kann" die genauere Kenntnis über die Aggressivität der Tumorzellen den Behandlungsspielraum des Arztes verbessern. 
Übrigens, um den Ausgangsstatus des Tumors zu erkennen, gibt es noch andere Methoden als die DNA-Zytometrie. Bei mir wurde vom Resektionsmaterial ein sog. Onkochip (biochem. Genchip Analyse) erstellt, der letztlich eine ähnliche Aussagefähigkeit hat, wie die DNA-Zytometrie. 



> Und diese Therapie auf Grund einer wissenschaltich auf wackeligen Beinen stehenden DNA-Zytometrie-Aussage nicht zu machen, halte ich für riskant.


Also diese Methoden werden durchaus in der Wissenschaft als diskutabel erachtet um ähnlich wie beim Mamakarzinom eine Übertherapie zu verhindern.
Es gibt also eine Reihe Ärzte, auch wissenschaftlich tätiger Ärzte im Dachverband der DGU, die von der zum Teil eklatanten Übertherapie weg, zu selektiven Behandlungsmethoden kommen wollen. 

Wenn Du nähere Auskünfte über den Onkochip erfahren möchtest siehe hier oder hier.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Sylvia

Guten Morgen

Ich habe mir heute die Werte vom BWK zufaxen lassen.
PSA: 0,10 (Messung vom 19.11., am Entlassungstag).
Daneben steht noch ein Wert, versetzt darüber Tumormarker. Ist das der Testosteronwert? <5,0 ng/ml.
Und wenn ja, wie hoch sollte/darf der sein?

PSA ist ja nicht so toll. Der sollte ja nach OP, wenn ich nicht irre, bei 0,0x sein, oder?
Der Arzt meinte, ab 0,10 würde er die Hormontherapie (LHRH) mit voriger 4-wöchiger Gabe von, bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ich glaube Casodex vorschlagen.

In rund einer Woche hat er den Termin beim Urologen.
Die Ergebnisse der Blutuntersuchung der HP erhalten wir heute Nachmittag.

Was tun?

LG und schonmal danke,
Sylvia

----------


## Harro

*Neue Blutwerte*

Hallo Sylvia, 




> Daneben steht noch ein Wert, versetzt darüber Tumormarker. Ist das der Testosteronwert? <5,0 ng/ml.
> Und wenn ja, wie hoch sollte/darf der sein?


das ist mit Sicherheit nicht der Testosteronwert. Da Du aber ja neue Werte heute am Nachmittag bekommst, sollten wir erst dann wieder ausführlich dazu Stellung nehmen. Vorweg nur so viel: Mein Labor mißt Testosteron nach µg/l und danach hatte ich zuletzt 5.26 µg/l wobei der Referenzwert zwischen 1.66 - 8.11 liegt. 

*"Zu neuen Ufern lockt ein neuer Tag"* (J. W. v. Goethe)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Sylvia



> PSA ist ja nicht so toll. Der sollte ja nach OP, wenn ich nicht irre, bei 0,0x sein, oder?


Soviel schon mal vorab. Das PSA ist mit der Resektion der Prostata nicht sofort verschwunden, vielmehr baut es sich ca. alle 3 Tage um 50% ab. Im Moment ist also der Wert vollkommen normal und deutet eher darauf, dass er in etwa 14 Tagen unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze liegt. Also nicht gleich die Pferde scheu machen und etwas Geduld bis alle Laborbefunde vorliegen.

Liebe Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Sylvia

Hallo Hutschi

Wenn das nicht der Testosteronwert ist, weiß ich auch nicht, was das sein soll.
Sonst steht kein Wert mehr dabei.

Der Termin bei der HP wurde auf morgen verschoben.
Allerdings bekommt man da keine PSA-Werte oder so. Da wird nach anderen Maßstäben gemessen. Den nächsten PSA-Wert wird er von seinem Urologen bekommen, Termin in ca 2 Wochen.
Was ich schon sagen kann nach Telefonat mit der HP heute (Test ist teilweise ausgewertet), dass "rote Zellen", wohl nur im Prostatabereich, in kleiner Zahl vorhanden sind.

Des Weiteren habe ich in Absprache mit der HP vorhin noch einen Termin bei Frau Dr. Riede in Überlingen vereinbart. Dienstag fahren wir zu dritt da hin.
Amanitin wurde gestern bei Spyraga bestellt.
Werde dann natürlich berichten ...

LG, Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia

Hallo Heribert

Danke für die Info, das ist ja wenigstens mal etwas beruhigend.
Ich versuch mich zwar, immer wieder in die Materie einzulesen, aber innerhalb weniger Tage geht das ja nun nicht.
Aber darum bin ich ja hier, um die Profis zu fragen :-)

Ich versuche, die Pferde auf der Weide grasen zu lassen, manchmal ist es gar nicht einfach, schon gar nicht, wenn man sich kaum auskennt.
Meinem Vater gegenüber versuche ich, mir das nicht anmerken zu lassen.
Er braucht nun Balsam für die Seele.

LG und danke,
Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia

Guten Morgen

Ich wollte noch kurz über das Ergebnis des Bluttestes bei der HP berichten.
In Bezug zu dieser Sache wurde folgendes festgestellt:

Rote Zellen im Bereich der Prostata, D5.
Rote Zellen = Stoffwechselveränderung oder Krebs.
D5 = Im Gewebe veränderte Zellen oder restgeschädigte Zellen.
Wert kann auch noch durch die kürzliche OP verfälscht (Ursache) sein (je höher der D-Wert, desto besser. Ab D10 ok, unter D4 degenerativ).
Kein Lymphknotenbefall erkennbar (der Bluttest deckt ca 85 % aller Lymphen ab).

Erste Medikation (Dienaplex C und Flenin musste ich erst bestellen, Proanthenols nimmt er schon):
2 x 2 Tbl. PROANTHENOLS 100 / Lifeplus http://www.lifeplus.com/media//pdf/p...5525-PI_EN.pdf
2 x 15 Tr. DIENAPLEX C 
3 x 15 Tr. FLENIN 

Morgen dann wie gesagt Termin bei Dr. Riede. Mal sehen, was sie meint.

LG, Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia

Guten Morgen

Hier wie versprochen ein paar Infos zu unserem gestrigen Besuch bei Frau Dr. Riede in Überlingen.
Sie erforscht schon Krebs schon seit vielen Jahren. Hat auch ein paar Jahre in einem Pharmakonzern gearbeitet, woher wohl unter anderem auch ihre Abneigung gegen gewisse Maßnahmen in der Medizin (insbesondere der Chemotherapie) herrührt.

Sie betreut in ihrer Heilpraxis derzeit rund 150 Patienten und laut ihrer Aussage sollten es so viele mehr auch nicht werden, da sie 

1. weiter forschen möchte 
2. derzeit wieder an einem neuen Artikel arbeitet
3. (O-Ton) ihre Patienten so selten sterben

Ihre Forschung wird sie nicht in Deutschland weiter betreiben, da ihre Möglichkeiten hier mehr als begrenzt sind (man tue sich schon alleine mit Laboruntersuchungen schwer).
Zuerst wurde uns die Zellforschung erläutert. Sprich, in welcher Art und Weise und auf welchen Wegen sie diese erforscht hat.

Dann wurden die Daten meines Vaters erfasst, die Medikamente, die er derzeit einnimmt und die Vorerkrankungen aufgenommen. Und es wurde der Bericht des BWK vorgelegt.
Sie hätte meinem Vater übrigens auch zur OP geraten (so auf die Art was weg ist, ist weg").

Danach folgten noch Erklärungen zu Amanita phalloides, die man im Großen und Ganzen auch aus dem Bericht Die Biologie der Tumorzelle" entnehmen kann.
Amanita phalloides soll das Tumorwachstum vollständig stoppen.
Es werden von ihr auch weitere Mittel eingesetzt  nur im fortgeschrittenen Stadien - die sie aber nicht nannte, da bei meinem Vater nicht relevant.

Sie nimmt pro Stunde 100 Euro, wir waren etwa 1 Stunde dort.

Amanita phalloides in flüssiger Form ist derzeit bei Spagyra nicht lieferbar (ausverkauft/in Produktion). Wir hatten bei Bestellung auch nur Globuli bekommen, sie bevorzugt aber Tropfen.
Sie sind derzeit nur von DHU in Potenz D4 erhältlich. Man bekommt ein Dauerrezept.

Medikation:
Amanita phalloides D4 (DHU): 3 x 15 Tropfen täglich
(alternativ als Globuli von Spagyra in Potenz D3: 2 x 15 Globuli täglich unter der Zunge zergehen lassen)

Zur zusätzlichen Stärkung des Immunsystems:
1 Packung Nachtkerzenölkapseln (1 x täglich)  nur bis die Packung aufgebraucht ist
1 Packung Jod (egal in welcher Form, nach Dosierungsempfehlung) - nur bis die Packung aufgebraucht ist

Allgemein:
So wenig wie möglich an tierischen Fetten
Bei Verwendung von Margarine darauf achten, dass keine gehärteten Fettsäuren enthalten sind
1 l Olivenöl pro Woche! Pur einnehmen oder über Salate etc. 
Zinkcreme/Zinksalbe als Handcreme verwenden

Der PSA- und LDH-Wert soll jetzt das erste Mal in ca. 2 Monaten gemessen werden (da nach OP nicht aussagekräftig). Danach soll alle 3 Monate gemessen werden. Wenn ok, dann halbjährlich.
Die Werte werden ihr telefonisch mitgeteilt.

LG
Sylvia

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Sylvia. Fuer Deinen Bericht ueber den Besuch bei der HP Dr. Isolde Riede moechte ich Dir danken. Ich habe ihren von Hutschi freundlicherweise ins Forum gebrachten Aufsatz "Die Biochemie der Tumorzelle" gelesen und  gleich gemerkt, dass da etwas dran ist und dass man die Sache weiter beobachten und verfolgen sollte. 
Es waere nett, wenn Du ueber die Erfolge der Therapie hier im Forum weiter berichten wuerdest. 
Wer heute mit Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert wird, der wird sofort vollgepflastert mit den Standardtherapien Operation, Bestrahlung, Hormontherapie, Chemotherapie. Nur wenige wehren sich hiergegen und stellen sich die Frage, ob damit in seinem Fall vielleicht mehr kaputt gemacht als geheilt wird. Zum Glueck gibt es  Forscher, Aerzte, Heilpraktiker, die uns auf der Suche nach Alternativen unterstuetzen. Hierzu zaehle ich auch Frau Dr. Riede, die eine hervorragende theoretische Abhandlung geschrieben und ein ueberzeugendes homöopathisches Therapiekonzept erarbeitet hat. Eine Grossverdienerin wie manch andere sich alternativ nennenden Mediziner ist sie nicht, erhaelt auch keine Sponsorengelder oder oeffentliche Fördermittel.  Ihre Honorare sind nicht überhäht.  Es wuerde mich freuen, wenn ihre Arbeit Anerkennung und auch Förderung erfaehrt.
Gruss und schöne Feiertage, Reinardo

----------


## Sylvia

Hallo Reinardo

Freut mich, dass es noch mehr Menschen gibt, welche die alternative Medizin mit in Betracht ziehen. 

Selbstverständlich werde ich weiter berichten, sobald mir Ergebnisse vorliegen.
Ich vergesse Keinen, der mir irgendwann mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stand und mir Mut machte.

Allen hier im Forum wünsche ich eine schöne und vor Allem gesunde Weihnachtszeit.
Mögen all Eure Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen.

Danke an alle so unermüdlich tatkräftigen Schreiberlinge. 
Danke an alle, die mir bisher beiseite standen.
Was wäre so ein Forum ohne Euch ....

LG und merry christmas

Sylvia

----------


## ReiniT

Hallo Reinardo,
wenn man Deinen letzten Beitrag liest, muß man zu dem Schluß kommen, daß Du Frau Dr. Riede persönlich kennst. Ist das so ?
Im übrigen ist die biochemische Wirkung der Amanitine als Hemmung der  RNA Polymerase II seit langem bekannt und wie man bei Recherchen im Internet feststellen kann sogar Bestandteil des Biologieunterrichts und des Medizinstudiums. Es wundert mich deshalb, warum es nicht schon längst als Krebsmittel entdeckt wurde. Die Hemmung der RNA-Polymerase hat den Untergang von Zellen  zur Folge, hoffentlich bei Krebszellen mehr als bei anderen Zellen. Bekannt ist, daß die Amanitine zur Zerstörung von Leberzellen führen. Die tödliche Dosis ist 0,1 mg/kg Körpergewicht.
Die Behandlung mit Amanitinen kann deshalb wohl kaum als Therapie im Sinne der Homöopathie angesehen werden, darauf deutet auch die Angabe hin, daß höhere Dosierungen bei schnelleren Tumoren angebracht sind. 
Es empfiehlt sich Veröffentlichungen immer kritisch zu bewerten.

Viele Grüße und alles Gute zum Weihachtsfest
ReiniT

----------


## Sylvia

Hallo ReiniT




> Die Behandlung mit Amanitinen kann deshalb wohl kaum als Therapie im Sinne der Homöopathie angesehen werden, darauf deutet auch die Angabe hin, daß höhere Dosierungen bei schnelleren Tumoren angebracht sind




Ich weiß, eigentlich hattest Du mich nicht angesprochen. Aber die Bedenken der Leberschädigung kamen schonmal im thread Tumortherapie-Ansätze aus Sicht des Zellbiologen" auf, ich hatte daraufhin die Antwort von Frau Dr. Riede auf diese Bedenken hin kopiert:

_Eine Leberschädigung bei der Amanita-Terapie ist mir noch nicht begegnet. Die wirksame Dosis liegt weit unterhalb der Dosis, die die Leberzellen angreifen kann._
Wie ebenfalls schon erwähnt, betreut sie derzeit wohl rund 150 Patienten. 

Behandlungen mit Giften sind in der Homöopathie ganz normal. Sie werden jedoch immer entsprechend verdünnt hergestellt und die Dosis sollte immer im Bereich der Nichtschädigung liegen.
Eine Selbsttherapie würde ich hier auch nicht empfehlen.

Ja - die Dosierung wird wohl entsprechend der Aggressivität der Tumore angepasst. Allerdings setzt Frau Dr. Riede nicht nur Amanitin ein, sondern wohl auch noch andere Mittel.

Ich persönlich kenne keinen Menschen, der durch Nebenwirkungen" mit entsprechend verordneten homoöpathischen Mitteln eine Schädigung erlitten hätte. Ganz im Gegenteil.
Sehr wohl aber welche, die durch Chemo- und ähnlichen Therapien letztendlich an deren Folgen gestorben sind.

Bitte interpretiert meine Worte richtig  ich will und kann beim besten Willen nicht behaupten, dass diese Therapie anschlägt. Jeder Körper reagiert anders, jede Krankheit ist anders gelagert und die Krankheitsstadien verschieden. Auch man darf und soll man Behandlungsmöglichkeiten hinterfragen.

Ich kann nur nicht immer so ganz nachvollziehen, dass man dieser Art Behandlungen mit oft großer Skepsis oder Kritik gegenübersteht, obwohl hier eine Heilung statt eines Stoppens einer Krankheit angestrebt wird. 

Ich lese hier verhältnismäßig wenig über die Nebenwirkungen einer Chemo, Hormonbehandlung oder ganz allgemein von den am häufigsten eingesetzten Medikamenten. So wenig wie über den doch sehr guten Verdienst der Ärzte, insbesondere beim Einsatz einer Chemotherapie.

Sehr oft jedoch lese ich von genau diesen Bedenken im Zusammenhang mit der Homöopathie.
Ich finde, man schenkt dieser in der heutigen Zeit noch immer zu wenig Beachtung. Die Risiken, so denn man überhaupt davon sprechen kann, sind gering. Und ich weiß nicht, warum das nicht auch - egal ob alleine oder neben dem Einsatz anderer Medikamente - mal einen Versuch wert sein sollte. 

LG
Sylvia

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo, ReiniT,
dass Frau Dr. Riede alternativ nicht weit abseits steht, erkennst Du schon daran, dass sie Operationen und gut fokussierte Bestrahlung nicht ablehnt, eher befürwortet. Sie spricht sich allerdings entschieden gegen Chemotherapien aus, da diese das körpereigene Reparatursystem mindestens vorübergehend zerstören. Ebenso lehnt sie das Entfernen von Lympfknoten zu anderen als diagnostischen  Zwecken ab, da diese ein wesentliches Element des Immunsystems seien. Man merkt ihrer Veröffentlichung an, dass sie ernsthaft geforscht und ein schlüssiges, auch praktisch umsetzbares Therapiekonzept entwickelt hat. Ich kenne Frau Dr. Riede persönlich nicht. Wenn ich z.Zt. nicht  eine Therapie machen wuerde auf der Grundlage der  Zytopatologie mit zufriedenstellendem PSA-Verlauf, wuerde ich nicht zögern, bei HP Frau Dr. Riede einen Behandlungsversuch zu wagen. 
Die von Dir erwähnte Giftigkeit von Amanitin  ist m.E. so zu sehen, dass die Dosis in infinitesimaler Verdünnung  auf das Immunsystem nur eine Anstossfunktion hat, im Gegensatz zu Chemotherapien, die ja letztlich auch auf hochgiftiger Basis entwickelt werden.
"Unkritisch", wie Du vermutest, sind Sylvia und ich nicht. Unkritisch sind diejenigen, die vertrauensvoll die uns angebotenen Standardtherapien mitmachen. Viel zu wenige sagen: "Mit mir nicht!".
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## ReiniT

Hallo Sylvia und Reinardo,

daß die bisher übliche Chemotheraphie dramatische Auswirkungen auch auf andere Körperzellen als den eigentlich zu bekämpfenden Tumor hat, ist unbestritten. Ob die vorgeschlagene Amanitin -Gabe nicht auch ähnliche Folgen hat, ist durch nichts bewiesen, außer durch die niedrige Dosierung.
Auch ist die Hemmung der RNA-Plymerase II seit langem bekannt und , ich wiederhole es, offensichtlich sogar Bestandteil des Biologie-Unterrichts und des Medizinstudiums, also kein Ergebnis der Forschungen von Frau Dr. Riede.

Eine meiner Fragen war: Warum wird dieser offensichtlich lange bekannte Effekt nicht bereits von der Medizin genutzt ? Sie wurde bisher leider nicht beanwortet.

In diesem Forum wird unter anderem oft hochwissentschaftlich über DNA / RNA und andere biochemische Begriffe diskutiert. Bisher hat jedoch niemand fachlich kompetent und biochemisch begründet eine Stellungnahme zu der Wirkung der Amanitine abgegeben.

Der beschriebenen Theraphie stehe ich durchaus nicht mit Skepsis gegenüber, sondern versuche in diesem Forum ihren biologischen und physikalischen Hintergrund zu klären. Der homöopatische Ansatz im Sinne von dessen Erfinder Hahnemann ist wohl nicht anwendbar.
Es ist offensichtlich, daß die Erklärung der Wirkung der Theraphie  in der E-Mail von Frau Dr. Riede  an Sylvia im Widerspruch zu ihrem Artikel steht.

Bezüglich der Dosierung der Amanitamine ist zu bemerken, daß in meiner Rechnung im Beitrag unter
"Tumortherapie aus Sicht der Zellbiologin" von einer Konzentration  der Amanitine in der Urtiktur von 100% ausgegangen wurde. Das ist wahrscheinlich nicht der Fall. Wie groß die Konzentration wirklich ist, habe ich bei der DHU schriftlich nachgefragt, da diese ja im Sinne der Produktsicherheit kontinuierlich gemessen werden müsste. Leider gab es dazu bisher keine Antwort.

In dem Artikel von Frau Dr. Riede wird auf eine erhöhte Darmtätigkeit als Folge der Einnahme des  Mittels berichtet. Dazu ist zu bemerken, daß Durchfälle ein Symptom einer Pilzvergiftung sind. 
Auf eine infenitesimale = unendliche kleine Verdünnung zu schließen, kann deshalb nur auf einer Vermutung beruhen.

Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, daß die Theraphie unwirksam oder sogar schädlich ist, aber für eine Wirksamkeit und mögliche Nebenwirkungen gibt es keine anerkannte Daten.
Wenn bereits 150 Patienten erfolgreich behandelt werden konnten, müsste dieser Erfolg  im Vergleich zu anderen Studien mit viel weniger Patienten beweiskräftig genug sein.
Warum wird er nicht besser publiziert ?

Viele Grüße und alles Gute zum Neuen Jahr
ReiniT

----------


## william

_Hallo Sylvia,_
_die Homöopathie hat sicher ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Ich habe während meines OP-aufenthaltes und später in der Anschlußkur niemand getroffen, der es nicht einbezogen hätte in die Möglichenkeiten gegen seinen Krebs vorzugehen. Aber letzlich hat es "nur" eine Menge Geld gekostet und Hoffnungen hat man ja immer. Vielleicht sollte man viel eher einmal einen Homöopathen oder Heilpraktiker aufsuchen. Das würde ich aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung jetzt sagen._ 
_Was die Ernährung angeht , habe ich ein Zitat ._
_Dr. Steven Tucker :"Sie haben ihren Krebs nicht durch Ernährung bekommen, und sie werden ihn durch ihre Ernährung auch nicht wieder los werden"._
_Eine gesunde Ernährung heißt eine ausgewogene Ernährung. Dagegen ist nichts zu sagen._

----------


## Sylvia

Hallöle wieder mal!

Hier das Ergebnis der ersten Blutuntersuchung, welche nicht beim Urologen (wie für Ende Januar vorgesehen), sondern beim Hausarzt durchgeführt wurde, weil dort sowieso eine Routine-Blutentnahme anstand.
Somit wurde der PSA gleich mitbestimmt.

Hier mal der Einfachheit halber das Gesamtergebnis. 
LDH-Wert fehlt leider noch (es gab wieder mal eine heftige Diskussion mit dem Hausarzt, der sich weigerte, diesen Wert zu nehmen, als er hörte wofür mein Vater diesen wissen möchte...).
Wird dann beim nächsten Urologen-Termin gemacht.

Frau Dr. Riede besteht auf die Bestimmung dieses Wertes, da der Tumor meines Vaters kein hohes PSA angezeigt hat.




Er nimmt derzeit das Amanitin, dann noch Proanthenols 100, Dienaplex C, Flenin, Lachsölkapseln und ein Jodpräparat.

Jetzt bin ich für's Erste mal beruhigt und wünsche Euch Allen alles Gute!
Melde mich dann wieder.

LG, Sylvia

----------


## Andreas78

Hallo Sylvia,

der einzige Wert, der mir negativ ins Auge sticht, ist der Kreatinin-Wert. Dein Vater sollte ein Nierenultraschall veranlassen und eine Urinprobe abgeben.
Der Kreatininwert erhöht sich normaler Weise erst, wenn die Niere bereits eine Funktionstüchtigkeit von unter 50% aufweist.

Viele Grüße,
Andreas

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Andreas



> der einzige Wert, der mir negativ ins Auge sticht, ist der Kreatinin-Wert. Dein Vater sollte ein Nierenultraschall veranlassen und eine Urinprobe abgeben.
> Der Kreatininwert erhöht sich normaler Weise erst, wenn die Niere bereits eine Funktionstüchtigkeit von unter 50% aufweist.


Es ist richtig wie Du schreibst, wobei der Kreatinin-Wert nicht besorgniserregend aus der Reihe tanzt. Bei der nächsten Kontrolle beim Urologen würde ich außer des Serum-Kreatinin auch noch das Kreatinin-Clearance messen lassen.
Außerdem gibt es eine ganze Reihe von Stoffen und Arzneimittel die das Serum-Kreatinin falsch positiv beeinflussen.



> Ascorbinsäure, Acetylsalicylsäure, Cefatril, Cefazolin, Cefoxitin, Cephalotin, Cyclosporin, Cimetidin, Cotrimoxazol, Fenoprofen, Flucytosin, Fruktose, Glukose, Indometacin, Ketonkörper, Methoxyfluran, Naproxen


Gruß, Heribert

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Sylvia,

darf ich auch was dazu sagen. Ich habe nicht nach eurem PK-Problem gesehen, im Profil steht ja nichts. Ich weiss nicht ob operiert wurde, da gibt es andere Spezialisten.

Kalium und besonders Calcium wären mir zu niedrig. Cholesterin wird bei Ernährungsumstellung runter gehen. Aber das GUTE HDL ist viel zu niedrig für einen PKler und kontraproduktiv. Mindestens 60 mg/dl sind anzustreben. Mein Wert liegt bei ca. 90, ich arbeite daran ihn zu erhöhen.

Was mir fehlt sind Eisen, Kupfer, Selen, Zink, besonders Selen dürfte viel zu niedrig sein. Ein Wert von 140, eher noch viel höher, wie zu lesen ist, kann man empfehlen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber HansiB,




> Mein Wert liegt bei ca. 90, ich arbeite daran ihn zu erhöhen


Kannst Du mir verraten wie Du es anstellst einen so hohen HDL von 90 mg/dl zu bekommen? ich habe mal gerade mit Muhe und Not 53 mg/dl hin bekommen!

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Helmut



> Kannst Du mir verraten wie Du es anstellst einen so hohen HDL von 90 mg/dl zu bekommen? ich habe mal gerade mit Muhe und Not 53 mg/dl hin bekommen!


Ich glaube, wir haben hier ein kleines Problem. Die Labornormen unterliegen zwar einem Internationalen Standard, werden aber wegen ihrer unterschiedlichen Gerätetypen und deren Messmethoden in sog. Ringkontrollen (Qualitätaskontrollen) für das jeweilige Labor auf Referenzwerte festgelegt. 

Als Beispiel nenne ich mal hier die Referenzwerte meines Labors, die ihr dann mit den eigenen vergleichen könnt. Dann erklären sich die unterschiedlichen Werte oft von selbst.

Cholesterin <200 mg/dl
HDL-Chol 35 - 55 mg/dl
LDL-Chol <150 mg/dl
LDL : HDL = Risiko Index <2,5 *Das ist der wichtigste Parameter*

Beispiel:
LDL 105 mg/dl
HDL  50 mg/dl
*LDL : HDL = 2,1*

Gruß, Heribert

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Heribert,




> LDL : HDL = Risiko Index <2,5 *Das ist der wichtigste Parameter*


Da bin ich ja beruhigt, denn bei mir sind es 2,42 Ratio und der Normbereich gibt mein Labor mit < 3 Ratio (LDL/HDL Quozent) an! 

Gruß Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Heribert, halle Helmut,

ich habe mich getäuscht: HDL 99 (<40 >60), LDL/HDL Quotient 1,1 (<3),

Das Cholesterin ist noch zu hoch 205 (wünschenswert < 200), wird noch besser werden, wie ihr mich kennt ohne Medikamente. Das Cholesterin war schon auf 310 in meiner a Krankheitszeit.

Triglyceride 75 (normal <150) alles mg/dl, ich wusste gar nicht, daß ich so unnormal bin.

Seid nicht betrübt, jeder setzt seine Prioritäten. Für die Geheilten ist das alles Wurscht, die sterben sowieso nicht an PK.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Sylvia

hallo wieder!

Danke für die Antworten.

Andreas ... ja mein Vater hat schon längere Zeit Nieren-Probleme (Steine - davon sitzt noch einer irgendwie eingekapselt drin).

Konrad... steht alles im thread. Profil habe ich nicht hinterlegt, weil's ja nicht um mich geht (soll ich das machen?).
Ja, das gute HDL ist zu niedrig. Wir arbeiten dran, wobei er von der Ernährung her nicht mehr viel ändern kann. Wie versuchst Du, diesen zu erhöhen?
Werde mich die nächste Zeit mal näher mit Resveratrol beschäftigen.

LDH hat der Urologe inzwischen (am 21.01.) gemessen. 
Bei dem gab's überhaupt keine Probleme. Ganz im Gegenteil.
Ergebnis: 159 U/l. Referenzbereich: < 248

LG und Euch alles Gute,
Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia

Guten Morgen

Hier noch das Ergebnis der letzten Untersuchung beim Urologen:
PSA: 0
LDH: 183

LDH etwas gestiegen, aber lt. Frau Dr. Riede zu wenig passiert für eine Dosisänderung.

Da mein Papa zu den PSA-Non-Respondern gehört, werden beim nächsten Mal folgende Werte bestimmt: PSA, LDH, Cholesterin gesamt, CEA, AFP.

Frau Dr. Riede meinte, bis zur nächsten Untersuchung soll mein Papa nur noch Amanitin nehmen, den Rest mal weglassen.
Ansonsten ging's noch um gesunde Ernährung und mehr Flüssigkeitszufuhr.

LG
Sylvia

----------


## Anonymous1

> Guten Morgen
> 
> Hier noch das Ergebnis der letzten Untersuchung beim Urologen:
> PSA: 0
> LDH: 183
> 
> LDH etwas gestiegen, aber lt. Frau Dr. Riede zu wenig passiert für eine Dosisänderung.
> 
> Da mein Papa zu den PSA-Non-Respondern gehört, werden beim nächsten Mal folgende Werte bestimmt: PSA, LDH, Cholesterin gesamt, CEA, AFP.
> ...


Hallo Sylvia,

möglich, dass ich etwas nicht gelesen habe. Wer ist Frau Dr. Riede?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Sylvia

hallo Dieter

Frau Dr. Riede aus Überlingen ... ("Die Biologie der Tumorzelle")

hier im Thread nachzulesen: 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=2535

LG
Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia

hallo wieder mal!

Hier die neuen Blutwerte, für die welche es interessiert:

Labor 19.08.08:

PSA: unter 0
LDH: 209
Cholesterin: 179
HDL-Cholesterin: 48
LDL: 122
Chol/HDL-Chol-Quot.: 2,5
Leukozyten: 5,6
Erythrozyten: 5,6
Haemoglobin: 15,9
Hämatokrit: 50 %
MCV: 88
HbE: 28,2
MCHC: 31,9
Thrombozyten: 238
Neutroph. masch.: 61,1 %
Lymphozyt. masch.: 28,7 %
Monozyten: 8,1 %
Eosinophile: 1,6 %
Bashophile: 0,5 %


LG
Sylvia

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Sylvia,
wenn auch Dein Beitrag schon eine Weile her ist, ist es sehr schön festzustellen, dass bislang alle Werte als Normal zu bezeichnen sind und vor allem das PSA unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze bleibt. Wie Du Dir aber denken kannst, verfolgt mich immer noch das Thema der Nutzung von alternativen Heilmethoden, wie sie von Frau Dr. Riede praktiziert werden.

Nachdem ich nochmal alle, Deinen Vater betreffende Beiträge durchforstet habe, hatte der Tumor schon in mindestens einen Lymphknoten filialisiert. Dieser Umstand läst die Vermutung zu, dass entweder mit dessen Entfernung alle Tumorzellen vernichtet waren oder aus welchen Gründen auch immer, weitere im Körper befindliche Krebszellen ruhen. Es könnte hilfreich sein, in einem Profil eine bessere Übersicht zu bekommen.

Aus dieser Sicht, wäre interessant zu erfahren, welche, das Immunsystem stärkende Maßnahmen z.Zt. ergriffen werden und ob immer noch eine Amantidin-Therapie erfolgt.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Sylvia

Hallo Heribert

Gut durchforstet ;-)
Viel mehr als in diesem Beitrag bereits beschrieben, kann ich eigentlich auch gar nicht dazu sagen ...
Wir sind mit den Werten bisher auch sehr zufrieden. 
Der Anstieg der LDH zeigt eine Wirkung vom Amanitin lt. Frau Dr. Riede.

Amanitin nimmt er nach wie vor in derselben Menge.
Außerdem noch Proanthenols 100, Dienaplex C, Flenin (hiervon etwa 30 % der anfänglichen Mengen). 
Außer dem Amanitin sind die zusätzlichen Präparate aber keine Empfehlung von Frau Dr. Riede.
Sie empfiehlt neben dem Amanitin nur eine gesunde Ernährung (reichlich Öl, keine tierischen / gehärteten Fette, keine Nahrungsergänzungsmittel, die oxidativ wirken könnten).

Diese empfohlene Ernährung setzt mein Vater auch um. Viel Öl, wenig Fleisch, viel Fisch ... Er treibt außerdem Sport (Tischtennis, joggen, Bergsteigen).

Alles Gute für Dich und natürlich auch alle anderen Leser,

Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia

Moinsen zusammen!

Wie versprochen - aktueller Stand - Werte von August 09:

PSA: 0,017 / Vergleich letzter Wert 04.04.09 v. Urologen: <0,04
LDH: 219

Hoffe, es geht Euch allen soweit gut!

LG, Sylvia

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Sylvia,

auch ich habe früher grünen Knollenblätterpilz Agaricus phalloides als D4 genommen. Aktuell haben wir D2 getestet, momentan für mich nicht geeignet.

Ein hoher LDH als positiv (gut) zu sehen, halte ich als Laie, für ein Wunschdenken. Meine frühere HP, war auch dieser Meinung.

Bei sehr hoher Malignität, wie bei mir, sind solche Einzeltherapien für mich zweifelhaft. Auch andere Forumteilnehmer haben es versucht.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Sylvia

hallöle

Letzter PSA-Wert vom Dezember 09: unter 0,02.
Detaillierte Blutwerte wieder beim nächsten Mal (soll nun aber nur noch jährlich erfolgen).
Mein Papa nimmt inzwischen noch täglich etwas Sojalecithin dazu.

Wünsche Euch allen viel Erfolg.

LG, Sylvia

----------


## Pinguin

*Thread Sylvia*

Hallo Sylvia, zunächst einmal Glückwunsch zum aktuellen PSA-Wert. Ich freue mich mit Dir. Mein Kompliment auch für Dein konsequentes Festhalten an diesem von Dir einmal begonnenen Thread. Nachdem keine Eingabe im Profil ersichtlich, ersparst Du uns aber auf diesem Wege umständliches Suchen nach Details. Man darf sich ein Beispiel an Dir nehmen.

----------


## Sylvia

Guten Morgen Hutschi

Vielen Dank für die Blumen :-)
Alles erdenklich Gute für Dich.

LG, Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia

hallöle wieder mal zusammen!
Hoffe es geht Euch soweit gut.

Hier noch nachträglich die Werte von Ende November 10.
Der Einfachheit halber als pdf-Datei:
pdf-Datei November 2010

Liebe Grüße an Alle und auch noch ein gesundes 2011!

Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia

hallo zusammen!
Lange ist's her ... 
Immer hatte ich die Hoffnung, Positives berichten zu können.
Leider ist dem aber nicht so.
PSA steigt ständig an. Bis vor kurzem im kleinen Bereich, nun aber leider schneller.

11.01.2008
0,000

17.03.2008
0,000

19.08.2008
0,000

09.12.2008
0,040

02.04.2009
0,040

08.06.2010
0,009

25.10.2010
0,040

01.07.2011
0,050

15.12.2011
0,080

02.05.2012
0,083

17.01.2013
0,218

12.08.2013
0,250

11.12.2013
0,270

17.02.2014
0,320

25.03.2014
0,420




Aktueller Urologe riet nun zur Bestrahlung ("höchste Eisenbahn"). Anderer Therapeut schlägt PetCt vor. 
Bisher ist es bei der AmanitaTherapie geblieben. In den letzten Wochen in hoher Dosis: 4 x 20 Tr. D2.

Mein Papa muss oft pinkeln. Auch nachts. Übliche Urinuntersuchung hat keine Ergebnisse gebracht.
Nun muss er aufschreiben, was er trinkt und wie viel wieder rauskommt... (anderer Urologe, Aussage: Unter 1,0 wird normalerweise nichts gemacht).


Meinungen?
Danke!!

LG, Sylvia

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Sylvia,

mehr als 6 Jahre sind nach der Prostatektomie vergangen. Dein Vater ist nun 73 Jahre alt. 




> Bei OP wurden, wohl standardmäßig, 2 Lymphzellenstränge (à je 4 Stck) entnommen. Die sofortige Untersuchung derer war tumorfrei. 
> Im aufgearbeiteten Restmaterial zeigte sich jedoch nun (diese Info bekam er vorgestern) ein weiterer Lymphknoten mit "fokaler, teils auch extranodulörer Infitration durch ein Adenokarzinom, passend zu einer Metastase eines Prostatakarzinoms (iliacale LK links)".


Auch ohne Hormonblockade hat sich das PSA (prostataspezifisches Antigen) bislang relativ human im Ansteigen bemerkbar gemacht. Der erwähnte Lymphknoten könnte nun jedoch dafür verantwortlich sein. Es wäre sicher empfehlenswert, den wirklicher Verursacher des aktuellen PSA-Wertes per MRT unter Kontrastmitteleingabe aufzuspüren. 

Bei PSA 0.420 ng/ml wird es allerdings wohl kaum zu verwertbaren Ergebnissen kommen. Es käme durchaus noch eine Salvage-Radiatio in Betracht. Bitte *hier* lesen.

Alles Gute für Deinen Vater.

Herzliche Grüße Harald (früher Hutschi)

----------


## Sylvia

Danke Hutschi,
schön, wieder von dir zu lesen!  :Blinzeln: 
Hab dir eine Nachricht geschrieben.

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Sylvia,

eben habe ich 3 PN (persönliche Nachrichten) über das Forum von Dir bekommen. Ich gehe davon aus, das ich ergänzend hierzu im Forum antworten darf. Zur MRT gibt es* hier* sehr aufschlußreiche Informationen.

Die schon oftmals erwähnte PET/CT wird seit etlichen Jahren bevorzugt im Universitätsklinikum Ulm angeboten. Prof. Reske war damals mein direkter Ansprechpartner. Anläßlich eines durch Prof. Reske initiierten Symposiums in Ulm zum Thema PSMA - siehe *hier* - habe auch ich dort erfahren können, dass die PET/CT nach wie vor beste Ergebnisse, und zwar nun sogar schon bei weniger als PSA 1.00 ng/ml, bietet. Da wohl Ulm ohnehin bei dem aktuellen Urologen Deines Vaters im Gespräch ist, würde sich das Klinikum anbieten, in dem dann auch eine Bestrahlung vorgenommen werden könnte. Die Spezialisten im Klinikum Ulm würden dann nach Kenntnis des möglichen Rezidivs entscheiden, welche Radiatio sinnvoll wäre.

Bitte zunächst *hier* und dann *hier* lesen.

Liebe Sylvia,

vor 7 Jahren bin auch ich bestrahlt worden und war da ebenfalls 73 Jahre alt. Ich bin nicht operiert worden und hatte, zumindest was das PSA anbelangt, damals ungünstigere Voraussetzungen. Mir geht es gut, wenn man mal von lästigen Vertigo-Attacken absieht. Dein Papa wird Dir noch sehr lange erhalten bleiben. Ich bin sicher, dass Du ihn davon wirst überzeugen können.

*"Je mehr du gedacht, je mehr du getan hast, desto länger hast du gelebt"*
(Immanuel Kant)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Sylvia

lieber Harald

Vielen, lieben Dank für deine hilfreichen Infos! 

MRT und auch Pet/CT ist bei 0,42 eigentlich noch verfrüht? Pet/CT wird wohl auch selten von den KK übernommen, oder?
Die Uni Ulm gehört zwar nicht zu meinen Favoriten, aber da du wohl eher Gutes berichtest, sehe ich mir's nochmal genauer an.
Termin wäre am Montag zur Besprechung bei http://www.radio-log.de/de/untersuch...apie/index.php
Ob die auch diese Salvage-Bestrahlung anbieten, weiß ich nicht (ist das quasi Standard - also macht die jedes Strahlenzentrum?)

Danke für die Aufmunterung ... ich war soeben bei ihm. Leider scheint er zu denken, dass er bald sterben muss. Der letzte Sprung innerhalb gerade mal 3 Wochen hat ihn nun schwer geknickt. Ich kriege ihn seelisch gerade nicht mehr hoch. Mir gehen quasi die Argumente aus ...
Ich bat ihn, noch einen 4-Wochen-Versuch zu starten mit Amygdalin & DMSO. Den Bestrahlungstermin hat er ja sowieso noch nicht ... und ob der 2 Wochen früher oder später ist, wird wohl keine große Rolle spielen. In dieser Zeit hätte er noch einen kleinen Urlaub machen können (wandern in Meran in den Bergen...).

Er ist generell noch recht sportlich.... neben Bergwandern fährt er noch jeden Tag 2 - 3 Stunden Fahrrad.

Danke nochmals!!!!
Sylvia

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Sylvia,

Kosten für PET/CT: Bitte, lies *hier.*

Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung, dass jemand, der sich noch täglich aufs Rad schwingen kann, auch zunächst einmal den Urlaub in Meran antreten sollte. Die Wanderungen in den Bergen und ein Glas Rotwein täglich als Schlummertrunk wird trübe Gedanken verscheuchen helfen.

*"Ein Mann kommt am weitesten, wenn er nicht weiß,  wohin er geht"*
(Oliver Cromwell)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Urologe

> Auch ohne Hormonblockade hat sich das PSA (prostataspezifisches Antigen) bislang relativ human im Ansteigen bemerkbar gemacht. Der erwähnte Lymphknoten könnte nun jedoch dafür verantwortlich sein. Es wäre sicher empfehlenswert, den wirklicher Verursacher des aktuellen PSA-Wertes per MRT unter Kontrastmitteleingabe aufzuspüren. 
> 
> Bei PSA 0.420 ng/ml wird es allerdings wohl kaum zu verwertbaren Ergebnissen kommen. Es käme durchaus noch eine Salvage-Radiatio in Betracht. Bitte *hier* lesen.
> 
> Alles Gute für Deinen Vater.
> 
> Herzliche Grüße Harald (früher Hutschi)


Bei so einer niedrigen PSA wird eine MRT (auch mit 3 Tesla) kaum etwas bringen, da wir von 100 - 200 MILLIGRAM Tumormasse ausgehen müssten!
Des weiteren bringt eine Salvage-Bestrahlung effektiv etwas bei Lokalrezidiv. Bei Lymphknotenmetastasen sind die angewandten Strahlendosen
oft zu gering für eine effektive Therapie.

Eine PSMA-PET zur Herdsuche kann daher sehr sinnvoll sein und die Salvage-Radiatio dann zu machen, wenn tatsächlich ein Lokalrezidiv nachgewiesen wurde.
Sind positive LK vorhanden sehe ich sehr oft im Verlauf nach Radiatio keinen Effekt auf den PSA-Verlauf - nur ggf. die Nebenwirkungen der Bestrahlung

----------


## Sylvia

nochmals lieben Dank Harald! 
Und ebenfalls danke an "Urologe"  :Blinzeln: 

Tja ... ich (100 % Naturheilkundetante) würde zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Bestrahlung machen lassen. 
Wir haben nun Urologe Nr. 3. Der erste meinte schon bei 0,08: Bestrahlen! Sofort! Bei 0,20 wurde ihm - beim gleichen Uro - gesagt, die weiteren Untersuchungen würden nun alle 6 Monate genügen (vorher alle 3).
Urologe Nr. 2, bei dem er dann erst kürzlich war (er hatte den PSA dann nur noch beim Hausarzt nehmen lassen) - meinte: Unter 1,0 machen wir erstmal gar nix. Dann sehen wir weiter, notfalls kann man auch nochmal operieren.
Und Uro Nr. 3 (diesen Termin hatte er schon vor dem Uro 2 - auf eine Empfehlung eines Bekannten, der eine "Wunderspritze" bekam ... was sich als Hormonspritze rausgestellt hatte) - der meinte nun eben: Bestrahlen! Wenn das nix hilft, bestrahlen UND Hormone....

Keiner hat sich bisher die Mühe gemacht, mal wenigstens "Ursachenforschung" - auf welche Art auch immer - zu betreiben.

----------


## Sylvia

habe soeben den ÜW-Schein in die Hand bekommen zur Strahlentherapie:

Z.n. RPX pT3 pN1 cMO R0 G7 (3+4) 11/07; PSA-Anstieg auf aktuell 0,42 ng/ml.


Befund: In Sono trotz R0 V.a. lokorgionären Befund (soll wohl lokoregionär heißen)

Auftrag: zur adjuvanten Radatio kl. Becken und Loge, wie besprochen. LH-RH-Analoga evtl verzögert, wenn der PSA-Wert nicht ausreichend auf die Radatio reagiert

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Sylvia,

die Entscheidung ist also nunmehr gefallen. Bitte, lies* hier* und *hier.
*
Ich hoffe für Deinen Vater, dass die Bestrahlung den gewünschten Erfolg bringt und Nebenwirkungen möglichst ausbleiben.

*"Einen Vorsprung im Leben hat, wer da anpackt, wo die anderen erst einmal reden"
*(John F. Kennedy)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Sylvia

Lieber Harald, 
die Entscheidung ist gefallen, ja. Aber nicht für die Bestrahlung, sondern vorab für die Alternative  :Blinzeln: 
Ich wollte das mit der ÜW nur noch nachträglich dazuschreiben.

Alles Liebe euch allen!

----------


## Harald_1933

> Aber nicht für die Bestrahlung, sondern vorab für die Alternative


Liebe Sylvia,

aus welchen Elementen setzt die sich denn jetzt zusammen?

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Sylvia

Lieber Harald ヅ

Aus Amanita, Vit.D hochdosisert (50.000 IE alle 6 Tage oder Dekristol alle 2 Tage), DMSO, Amygdalin.
Des Weiteren nimmt er regelmäßig ein Mineral - Klinoptilolith - zur Entgiftung . 
Als Kur mal zwischendurch Petroleum ...
(Zur Herzunterstützung noch Strophanthin).

Amygdalin und DMSO ist hierbei neu. Bisher wurden die sonst oben genannten Dinge noch ergänzt durch hochdosiertes Koll. Silber und Curcuma. Anfangs noch Horvi Nukleozym.
In den letzten gut 3 Wochen hat mein Papa nur Amanita genommen, doppelte Dosis (auf Riede's Empfehlung), weil er ne zeitlang "geschlampt" hatte bei der Einnahme. 
Schlafprobleme, länger anhaltender Durchfall und häufiges Pinkeln ... da dachte er, er lässt besser mal so gut wie alles weg ... ٩(●̮̃•)۶
Den ersten größeren Sprung beim PSA hatte er übrigens nach einem schweren Bergunfall 2012 (60 m in die Tiefe mit dem Kopf voraus...viele Wochen Krankenhaus). Lässt sich aber konkret nichts daraus schließen, weil der damalige Abstand der PSA-Messung rund 8 Monate betrug.

PS
Warum kann ich hier eigentlich nur mit dem IE Beiträge verfassen? Chrome mag mich nicht schreiben lassen

----------


## Harald_1933

> Warum kann ich hier eigentlich nur mit dem IE Beiträge verfassen? Chrome mag mich nicht schreiben lassen


Liebe Sylvia,

mit IE meinst Du wohl den Explorer. Zum Verfassen von Beträgen kannst Du doch den Editor an Deinem PC aufrufen und den fertigen Beitrag dann mit Strg + A markieren und mit Strg + C kopieren und dann direkt mit Strg + V in das Forum einstellen. Einfacher geht es nicht.

P.S.: Den Editor findest Du unter Zubehör auf Deinem PC.

*"Wenn eine Medizin nicht schadet, sollte man froh sein und nicht obendrein noch verlangen, dass sie etwas nütze"*
(Pierre Augustin de Beaumarchais)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Sylvia

Harald, ja - Editor copy & paste geht im Prinzip immer. Leider gibt mir Chrome nur ein unbeschreibbares Textfeld vor ... kann also nichtmal reinklicken ... ist aber nicht so tragisch, dachte könnte irgend ne Einstellung sein.  :Blinzeln:

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Sylvia,

Chrome hat am rechten Ende des Menüs eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit 



Schau darin mal nach, ob irgend etwas blockiert wird. Weiter ggf. per Mail.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Sylvia

so, über eine andere Foren-Ansicht scheint's nun zu funktionieren. Danke für's Nachforschen ヅ

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo Sylvia,

jetzt schalte ich mich auch mal in die Diskussion ein und kann Dir von meinen Erfahrungen hinsichtlich LK-Metastasen berichten (alles in meinem Profil nachlesbar).

Bei Deinem Vater scheinen sich PK-Tumorzellen in den Lymphknoten festgesetzt zu haben. Warum dann "blind" die PK-Loge bestrahlen ? Bei mir waren es 17 befallene LK bei einem PSA von von ca. 1,0; diese wurden bestrahlt, und ich hatte 3,5 Jahre Luft. Jetzt bin ich allerdings wieder bei einem PSA von 1,6 gelandet, und die nächste Aktion steht/stand an. Will damit nur sagen: Immer Ruhe bewahren, es gibt auch bei Deinem Vater noch viele Optionen vor einer Hormontherapie.

Du hattest gefragt, warum viele Urologen erst bei einem PSA von > 1 aktiv werden. Dazu meine Erfahrung: Es gibt halt z.Zt. noch kaum zuverlässige Diagnosen, bei derart niedriger Tumorlast zuverlässige Aussagen über Lymphknoten-Metastasen zu erhalten. Meine letzte Cholin PET/CT brachte keinen Befund, obwohl ich einen PSA von 1,4 hatte (und man mir gegenüber zusicherte, dass bereits bei einem PSA von > 0,3 mit dieser Diagnosemethode klare Befunde möglich seien). Wie ich allerdings hier im Forum nachlesen konnte, sind Befunde bereits bei einem PSA > 0,4 mittels der PSMA PET/CT festgestellt worden. Allerdings wird dieses Verfahren immer noch als experimentell (also noch nicht abgesichert) beurteilt. Wenn ich für mich heute entscheiden könnte, würde ich diesen Weg gehen.

Und eine Bestrahlung der Lymphknoten kann leider nur auf Basis eines "sicheren" Befundes erfolgen. Übrigens hatte ich keinerlei Nebenwirkungen (sicher hatte ich dabei auch eine Portion Glück).

Liebe Grüße und  viel Glück

Werner

----------


## Sylvia

Hallo Werner

Danke für deine Antwort! PSMA PET wird wohl in Betracht gezogen, wenn sonst nix anschlägt. Jetzt warten wir mal die nächsten Wochen ab.

Das mit dem Bergsteigerurlaub muss nun aber auch noch ein wenig warten, denn mein Papa hatte am Donnerstag einen Fahrradunfall. Er wollte sich auf einem Wald- und Wiesenweg mit einem Auto messen ...
Drauf auf die Motorhaube, 2 Dallen. Eine vom Kopf, eine vom Knie ... der harte Schädel hat nur ne kleine Platzwunde gehabt, das Knie ist nur geprellt ...
Schuldfrage noch ungeklärt, da es wohl immer so ne Sondersache ist bei Rad/Auto - und es noch ne Regelung zum Schutz älterer Menschen und Kinder gibt.

Ich sagte nach dem Unfall zu ihm: "Kapier's doch endlich mal...die da oben wollen dich einfach noch nicht"  :Blinzeln: 

LG
Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia

nun brauche ich euren schnellen Rat. ...
Papa ruft mich soeben an ... muss alle 15 Min. zum Pinkeln.... es kommen aber nur ein paar Tropfen... 
Außerdem Kopfweh. Fieber hat er keins. Ist aber schlapp, kein Hunger ...
Kann sich da was tun - so von jetzt auf nachher????

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

sofort zum Urologen. Da kann ein Harnverhalt vorliegen!

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------

